# compiling jdk16: nmake not found - (8.1 amd64)



## hippo (Oct 5, 2010)

Does anybody know how to solve this problem ?

```
No setting required for Unix Systems
WARNING: The official bsd builds use OS version 6.0. \n         You appear to be using OS version 8.1-RELEASE. \n 
WARNING: The bsd compiler must be version  3.3 \n       Specifically the GCC  compiler. \n        You appear to be using compiler version: 4.2 \n       
The compiler was obtained from the following location: \n           /usr/bin/ \n       Please change your compiler. \n 
WARNING: The official bsd builds use OS version 6.0. \n         You appear to be using OS version 8.1-RELEASE. \n 
WARNING: The directory HOTSPOT_DOCS_IMPORT_PATH=/NO_DOCS_DIR \n       does not exist, check your value of ALT_HOTSPOT_DOCS_IMPORT_PATH. \n 
WARNING: The bsd compiler must be version  3.3 \n       Specifically the GCC  compiler. \n        You appear to be using compiler version: 4.2 \n       
The compiler was obtained from the following location: \n           /usr/bin/ \n       Please change your compiler. \n 
WARNING: Importing CUPS from a system location \n 
Sanity check passed.
mkdir -p /src/FreeBSD/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir
mkdir -p /src/FreeBSD/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/import
cd  ../../hotspot/make ; \
	    gmake ALT_SLASH_JAVA=/java ARCH_DATA_MODEL=64 ALT_OUTPUTDIR=/src/FreeBSD/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-
amd64/hotspot/outputdir ALT_EXPORT_PATH=/src/FreeBSD/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/import PREVIOUS_JDK_VERSION=1.5.0 
ALT_BOOTDIR=/usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0 FULL_VERSION="1.6.0_03-p4-root_04_oct_2010_17_59-b00" JDK_VERSION=1.6.0_03 COOKED_JDK_UPDATE_VERSION=30 
COOKED_BUILD_NUMBER=0 JDK_MKTG_VERSION=6u3 JDK_MAJOR_VERSION=1 JDK_MINOR_VERSION=6 JDK_MICRO_VERSION=0 all_product
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/src/FreeBSD/ports/java/jdk16/work/hotspot/make'
gmake VM_TARGET=product generic_build2
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/src/FreeBSD/ports/java/jdk16/work/hotspot/make'
mkdir -p /src/FreeBSD/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir
cd /src/FreeBSD/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir; \
	    MAKEFLAGS= MFLAGS= nmake /NOLOGO -f \\src\\FreeBSD\\ports\\java\\jdk16\\work\\hotspot\\build\\windows\\build.make \
		      Variant=compiler2 \
                      WorkSpace=\\src\\FreeBSD\\ports\\java\\jdk16\\work\\hotspot \
		      BootStrapDir=\\usr\\local\\diablo-jdk1.6.0 \
                      BuildUser= \
		       BuildID=1.6.0_03-p4-root_04_oct_2010_17_59-b00 HS_MKTG_VERSION=6u3 HS_MAJOR_VER=1 HS_MINOR_VER=6 HS_MICRO_VER=0 
HS_UPDATE_VER=30 HS_BUILD_NUMBER=0 JAVA_HOME=\\usr\\local\\diablo-jdk1.6.0 GAMMADIR=\\src\\FreeBSD\\ports\\java\\jdk16\\work\\hotspot 
MAKE_VERBOSE=y product
[color="Red"]nmake: not found
[/color]gmake[2]: *** [generic_build2] Error 127
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/src/FreeBSD/ports/java/jdk16/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[1]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/src/FreeBSD/ports/java/jdk16/work/hotspot/make'
gmake: *** [hotspot-build] Error 2
*** Error code 2
```


----------



## hippo (Oct 5, 2010)

Having posted that, I noticed that I need gcc 3.3. But the 'smallest' I can see in the ports is gcc34.


----------

